

Nokia's Stephen Elop explains choice of Windows Mobile over Android - alex_c
http://vimeo.com/21830991

======
alex_c
I haven't watched the whole thing yet, seems like a good talk. The crucial
sentence so far seems to be at 28:12:

"When people say why did you go Microsoft and not Android, the fundamental
reason was because we believe we can maintain substantial differentiation with
Microsoft, where we would not be able to do it in the Google environment."

